# Guppies and shrimp?



## Gatorguy (Aug 28, 2006)

I have a 35 gallon mirror back hex tank with tons of guppies and some java fern and anubis. Is this a good tank to add RCS? Will the guppies try to eat the shrimp?


----------



## LVKSPlantlady (Oct 4, 2009)

HUMM I've never had CRS, But I have had my fair share of plain ol' glass shrimp and the guppies never bothered them. But I never saw any babies even though I would see eggs on females regularly, and the guppies would wolf down thawed brine shrimp, blood worms and flakes like theres no tommrrow! So IF you want baby CRS better put them by themselves. 

But I'm no CRS expert!


----------



## hamsterman (Sep 19, 2006)

I agree with LVKSPlantlady! They'll make quick snacks out of the babies!


----------



## feiyang (Jan 27, 2007)

They will chase the baby shrimps and find any chance to swallow or tear them apart then swallow.


----------



## Gatorguy (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm glad you guys told me what would happen before I spent $30+ to find out myself. At least I would have gotten a good show! I have so many guppies in there it isn't funny. I only started with 5-6.


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

with cheap shrimp like RCS, I wouldnt really mind if the guppies eat a few. The population will still be able to increase steadily in a well planted tank like yours.


----------

